# log4j.properties in build.xml angeben



## nilamis (6. Okt 2011)

Hallo

Wie kann ich im build.xml das log4j.properties angeben? So dass die kompilierte jar-Datei auch das log4j.properties enthält und nicht nur die *.class-Dateien.


----------



## fastjack (6. Okt 2011)

Dann pack die log4j.properties einfach mit ein und sorge dafür das sie auch im Klassenpfad liegt.


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## nilamis (7. Okt 2011)

Das build.xml erstellt mir das Jar-File und wenn ich wüsste, wie ich das log4j.properties miteinpacken kann, würde ich nicht fragen. Der Klassenpfad ist iO.


----------



## maki (7. Okt 2011)

Das macht man mit dem Ant copy task


----------



## nilamis (11. Okt 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis!!

Geholfen hat auch How do I copy files into an existing JAR with Ant? - Stack Overflow

Gelöst hab ich es schlussendlich durch einfügen der Zeilen 2-4:
[XML]<jar basedir="${build}" jarfile="${dist}/${jar_filename}">
			<fileset dir="${build}" casesensitive="yes">
			     <include name="log4j.properties"/>
			</fileset>
			...
</jar>[/XML]


----------

